# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti!

## AngelGirl

Kjo teme i pershtatet me shum atyre ne Universitet. Por edhe te tjere jan te mirpritur te japin mendimet e tyre.

Sa te gezuar jeni me jeten si studente Universiteti. Ju ka lene te zhgenjyer apo eshte sic e keni menduar ne fillim.? 

Arsyeja qe e hapa kte teme, se edhe nje vit filloj Universitetin dhe kam degjuar shum veta kan mbetur te zhgenjyer madje e kan quajtur humbje kohe.
Per veten time them, se education nuk eshte kurr humbje kohe edhe pse shkolla nuk eshte e pershtatshme per ca njerez.

Doja mendimet tuaja per Universitet.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pershendetje angelgirl dhe urime per temen!


Kur hyra ne universitet zihesha si ngushte kur me pyesnin te tjeret se cfare do bej mbasi te kem mbaruar. Zihesha ngushte sepse me thene te drejten nuk e dija c't'iu thoja. Nganjehere u ndjeja ne shoqeri si personi i vetem qe kisha vajtur ne universitet thjesht per edukim. Sot ne vitin e fundit besoj se kam me shume gjera t'i theme te tjereve. Me thene te drejten duket se ata "planemedhenjte" e universitetit duken me te merzitur se te tjeret. Kjo sepse mesa duket ata prisnin me shume nga universiteti, me shume se c'mundet universiteti te te jap. Keshtu edhe puna e atyre qe ti permende si te pakenaqur me jeten akademike. Nese din cfare te presesh nga universiteti atehere nuk besoj se do merzitesh kurre. Universiteti nuk te ben te zgjuar, nuk te ben te pasur, nuk te rrit me teper,nuk t'i meson te gjitha gjerat, nuk te jep gjerat qe te mungojne, nuk t'i zgjidh problemet e jetes, nuk te ballafaqon me njerezit me te shkelqyer, nuk te ben vetvetiu te lumtur, nuk te ben me te mire se te tjeret etj.etj.etj. Por universiteti ka dy gjera shume te mira : 1) te tregon rrugen si te marresh dije dhe duke marre kete dije te rregullosh personalitetin tend dhe rolin tend ne shoqeri dhe 2) universiteti te hap horizontin (sigurisht nese ti vet je e gatshme per kete gje) dhe te zgjeron interesat. Mbase per keto dy gjera do i'a vlente me te vertet te shkosh ne universitet!

----------


## miri

Po te pergjigjem shkurt.
Viti i pare = College is great.  I will be next Einstein.
Viti i dyte = Stressed and depressed.  I wish I was in another school.
Viti i trete = College still great because you have made a lot of true friends already but professors suck.
Viti i katert = At least I have an education so I can get a career.  You learn that you can not call yourself a doctor, lawyer, engineer ect. without a degree from a university.  

Pra me pak fjale per ta mbaruar nuk eshte lehte shume por pasi te mbarosh do te kesh shance me shume se te tjeret.  Universiteti do te jape drejtimin e jetes.  Nese don te behesh mjeke, avokate etj etj mos degjo budalliqet e miletit por pa shkolle nuk do ta arrish.  Do te qeshnin njerezit po te degjonin se dikush aplikon ne nje spital per tu bere doktorr operacioni per zemren pa nja 8 vjet universitet  :buzeqeshje: .  Tani ti llogjikoje vete.  

Good luck,

Miri.

*University is where you prove yourself who you are.  Mos mendo se eshte Fizike Berthamore sic thone ca njerez, por eshte shume hard work si i thuhet anglisht  :buzeqeshje:  dhe nese ti punon shume atehere do te jesh e suksesshme.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

hmmm na futet friken ju! ...e kisha dhe me qef un! pff

Angelgirl, ne car college do shkosh? apo je akoma undecided?!??

----------


## AngelGirl

Faleminderit Kryeplaku, Miri dhe Tironsja per pjesmarjen tuaj.

Kryeplaku dhe Miri keto qe thoni juve rri e degjoj nga nxenes qe kan shkuar ne universitet, madje ka raste edhe me keq.

Tironsja PHILLY, rrusho mos te hy frika, sesa do qe te jet ashtu sic thojn te tjeret, mendoj se duhet ta provojme vete qe te mos na ngele mendja, jo si do jet ose si do ishte sikur te shkoja. Por sic tha Kryeplaku *"Nese din cfare te presesh nga universiteti atehere nuk besoj se do merzitesh kurre"*.

Un ngaqe dua te vazhdoj business studies, do gjej ndonje Business School ne Londer, ose universitet te Hertfordshire ku jetoj, Coventry ose Greenwich. Nuk jam shum e sigurt, se duhet te shkoj ti shikoj njeher, qe te jem e njohur pak e shum me vendin dhe jetesen ne ate vend.

Po ti cke ndermend ?

----------


## nursezi

```

Viti i pare = College is great. I will be next Einstein.
Viti i dyte = Stressed and depressed. I wish I was in another school.
Viti i trete = College still great because you have made a lot of true friends already but professors suck.
Viti i katert = At least I have an education so I can get a career. You learn that you can not call yourself a doctor, lawyer, engineer ect. without a degree from a university. 


```

lol Miri...kjo eksperienca jote e ngjashme me timen. Une sa e mbarova shkollen ne dhjetor dhe tani kam filluar pune. Shtrengoheni fort universitetin se eshte shume qejf. Megjithate edhe kur ke zene pune jeta nuk eshte aq e keqe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bunny

shum e kenaqur...ashtu si jeta ketu..ambjenti...edhe studimet...Edhe pse jane shum me te rende (veshtira )sesa ato te shkolles. Me vjen cudi/keq qe paske degjuar qe disa kan dalur te zhgenjyer...
thone qe jeta studentore (ne Universitet) eshte perjudha qe do e kesh gjithmone ne jete...ashtu si shoqeria...

ps.Vendos mire per lenden qe do studioshe...(pasi mos pelqimi i saj e ben jeten jo aq te shijushme atje..po ashtu edhe Universitetin, pasi njerezit qe ke per rreth jane ato qe ta ndricojne jeten  :ngerdheshje: )Suksese  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Nese dega te pelqen dhe ze disa shoke te mire nuk ka perse te merzitesh ne universitet, madje duhet te jete nje nder kohet me te bukura te jetes. Je i lire, nuk ke shume pergjegjesi, je i ri etj.

Por mund te kete dhe probleme kur dega nuk te pelqen, kur te duekt e veshtire dhe ngel ndonjehere, kur je ne gjendje te veshtire ekonomike...

Sidoqofte vleresimi im i pergjitshem per jeten ne Universitet do te ishte *pozitiv*.

_Me respekt SG_

----------


## Afer-dita

Kryeplaku, 

Pergjigja me e sakte qe mund te kesh dhene nga postimet deri tani! Mund te diplomohesh, e mbarove stazhin akademik me sukses!

Me sinqeritet, 
Aferdita

----------

